# My new SNES



## Mike83 (Jul 13, 2008)

I work in a school, I am one of only 2 men, so talk of gaming is hard to get.  I've been working on it though, and thanks in no small part to the Wii, its been getting alot better, and last week I was telling some of the women I work with how as a boy I'd had a Mega Drive and a SNES.  But they took up to much room, so my parents had made me give one away.  As I had less games for it, I gave the SNES away, what I fool I was.  I've wanted one back ever since.

Anyways, someone I was talking to said "oh, I have one of those in the loft I think, my brother gave it me for the girls, but they never used it.  If its there, you can have it"

A week passed by, and I forgot all about it, not expecting anything to happen, and she turned up this week with this beauty.



 

 



It has some yellowing, but hell, it was free.

I posted on another forum about it, and someone sent me a free Street Fighter 2 cart too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looking on ebay, and I think next month, after I've been on holiday, I'll add a few games to my collection.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ya got extremely lucky!!!






Edit: Oh an almost new pal beauty, how I wish that I had it...


----------



## H8TR (Jul 13, 2008)

SMW. My fav game of all time. Damn I wish Nintendo does a remake.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you're so lucky :s


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 13, 2008)

Going to buy the lady I got it from a Wii game next week to say thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When my brother saw it, he was amazed it was in a box, with all the instructions.  As was I


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 13, 2008)

I want it!


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 13, 2008)

I know how you feel. Some weeks ago I bought me a Megadrive with Sonic 1-3. Then I bought S&K (with nice old school poster) and SFII...

Gotta love these old beauties


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Opens Wardrobe, plugs NES to TV and plays SMB3*


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 13, 2008)

I think you better buy the lady something else then a wii game to say thanks.
(Ok it depends if there girls want a cheap wii game, but if i where you i would buy something for the lady and not some game)

*PS:* All you are missing now is a nice CopyBox for the Snes


----------



## Rod (Jul 13, 2008)

That just reminded me I DO have a Snes on my wardrobe that's not even mine, a friend lent it to me quite some time ago and I haven't even plugged it in yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll give it a try anytime sooner. I didn't got all that motivated because there aren't many games with it (There's a Kirby Super Star, but it doensn't work in the console. WHYYYYY?? :~ )


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 13, 2008)

My old NES is dead. I can't get it to play SMB3!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 13, 2008)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I think you better buy the lady something else then a wii game to say thanks.
> (Ok it depends if there girls want a cheap wii game, but if i where you i would buy something for the lady and not some game)
> 
> *PS:* All you are missing now is a nice CopyBox for the Snes


Well, its for her 2 daughters really.  Whats a CopyBox then.  The name has me interested


----------



## Sephi (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds likes something you'd use to make backups.

edit: according to google it's like a flashcart, or something


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 13, 2008)

'K get my Nes to work. Yay.


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Sounds likes something you'd use to make backups.
> 
> edit: according to google it's like a flashcart, or something


Ah, I'd seen about them before, they use floppy disks to play roms, I'd rather stick to original carts, I have roms on my xbox, PC and PSP.


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 13, 2008)

just bought this on ebay:










 £9


Edit: silly ebay.  No more for me now!
Got this




£10 :$


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike83 said:
			
		

> just bought this on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You! You! ...


lucky player


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2008)

Cartridge consoles still seem a bit magical to me, maybe its the none moving parts inside.


----------



## JPH (Jul 14, 2008)

I've got the older version of the SNES.
It's got some shit football game that I got from a pawn shop & other than the console, that's about it.

*goes to eBay*

BTW, enjoy your SNES


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2008)

I've got a snes too , and I've got a pretty small but good collection , I think :

Mario kart.
Mario Allstars.
Yoshis Island. (one of my mothers favourite games , she played it a lot  when I was younger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Another Mario game I think ...  I'm not sure.
F-Zero (good times , good times ...)
Some creeppy game where you can paint pictures.
Then some platformer for the hardcore people (I've never been able to get past some level)
Some Disney platformer which even has coopmode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And some Game which I don't know what it is but I'm too lazy to fetch my games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I know , I'm missing Zelda and I'm missing any of squareenix Rpgs but they weren't released over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your SNES


----------



## DEF- (Jul 14, 2008)

Still have my SNES that I got when I was 7. Have it on my shelf here at home, everything in mint condition including boxes/manuals  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank god I still have the golden games left; FF3(6), Chrono Trigger, Terranigma (spelling?), Secret of Evermore, Zelda 3, and like 10 more I cant remember.

SNES > *


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 14, 2008)

H8TR said:
			
		

> SMW. My fav game of all time. Damn I wish Nintendo does a remake.



Wait.. they did make a remake on the GBA. 'twas my first GBA game 'caus it came with it. clear-ish grey gba normal with SMW GBA. god it was awesome. man when i move out, have my own life, im going to get all of the old consoles!


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chrono Trigger was never released over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is a pain.  After I've been on holidays, I'll try get Zelda on it.  Then I might be set.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 14, 2008)

I still have my snes , gone a bit yellow though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Want to try and get hold of one that hasn't started to go yellow.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 14, 2008)

My SNES is locked in a underground vault in my family's summer home in the Philippines. Seriously, It's yellow near the eject/power switches but it still works. Yay!


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats on the snes


----------



## superkrm (Jul 14, 2008)

i miss my snes.

dont miss the cartridge prices though
most square games cost an arm and a leg


----------



## Tanas (Jul 14, 2008)

All you need now is one of these.



I have the Super Wild Card DX 1


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have my Xbox and PC to play roms on.  Just keeping this bad boy for original games, All Stars and Mario Kart arrived in the post today.


----------



## Issac (Jul 15, 2008)

Mike83 said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger was never released over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... It's some pain indeed, but it's still obtainable and playable with a converter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's what I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The games I have and freqently play over and over: 
Chrono Trigger, Illusion of Time, Act Raiser, Shadowrun, Super Hanafuda, Seiken Densetsu 3


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 16, 2008)

Thread inspired me to go look for my snes ,






No box anymore and powersupply is a bit manky , and it's yellow , but still works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Also forgot I had these 






Finished ghouls and ghosts , but never finished battletoads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , them two games were the cause of much rage.

Also totally random , but found near the snes , MINI BOGLINS!!!!







I think my mate still has a snes , and isn't yellow , gonna try and get it.


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 16, 2008)

Get it, and give it me.  Apparently Car Boot sales are a good place to find them.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jul 19, 2008)

Got mine sitting downstairs.  I've only got a pretty small collection for it though, and only one controller, but it's still a good system.  My NES also still works with almost all my games (getting Duck Hunt and Pictionary to work is a challenge).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 19, 2008)

I've still got my Jap Super Famicom, I had to replace my Double Pro Fighter with a Super UFO though.  Luckily mine hasn't got any yellowing, I dread the day it happens.  You should definitely pick up a copier though, some of the best SNES games are also the hardest to find/most expensive.  Plus having a copier gives you access to all the hacks and translations.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 19, 2008)

If I get the one of my mate , then I'll pack it away and just use the yellow one to prevent it happening to the new one. I'd like a copier , but I haven't seen any around and when they do appear they are expensive and seem to be for ntsc consoles only. Why can't someone just make a up to date flashcard ,with a sd slot on it. Whack the games on the sd , nice menu etc , I'd buy it.

Although I have seen some interesting stuff like this 

http://snesdev.romhack.de/som2.htm

Hacked cartridges with the rom replaced with eeproms to get unreleased stuff like star fox 2 or fan translations on to a cartridge. So maybe out there somewhere there is diy flashcarts. I know there are some for Gameboy as there was a thread here somewhere that had a link to a page full of em.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 19, 2008)

There are DIY flashcarts of sorts.  Have a look at Tototek.com.  The have carts you connect VIA the parrallel port and dump your roms to it.  Then it just plugs in like any other cart.  It has a loader and stuff on it.  

I've heard good and bad things about them and to be honest for the price in the UK you can get a copier for the same amount of dosh.  Keep an eye on Rob Webbs site, he used to get alot of copiers but they seem to be thin on the ground at the mo.  Still worth keeping an eye out.

Tip about NTSC copiers for you.  Most of them become a PAL copier by sticking a PAL cart in the ripper slot.  A cart with DSP is a good choice cos then you can play DSP games as well (depending on the cart in the slot, same DSP in the cart for the DSP type in the game).


----------



## science (Jul 19, 2008)

H8TR said:
			
		

> SMW. My fav game of all time. Damn I wish Nintendo does a remake.



There is a remake lol


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 19, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> H8TR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...rly?


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 19, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Why can't someone just make a up to date flashcard ,with a sd slot on it. Whack the games on the sd , nice menu etc , I'd buy it.


As would I.  Imagine a cart with a 2GB stick in it, just full of Roms.  It'd be amazing.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2

Its more of a port but with really annoying voices added, new Luigi sprites (Luigi also jumps differently) & Peach coins.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> All you need now is one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Super Wild Card DX 1



what's the game after super turrican 2 in this video? at 3:30


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 19, 2008)

Woot got the snes off my mate , no yellowing at all









Just needs a little clean and be good as new


Also got mario all stars and starwing off him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Best thing is , all for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Marxian (Jul 20, 2008)

SNES = arguably the best console ever. An amazing back catalogue and the controller is a masterpiece. I would like a free SNES, please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Armadillo! So now you have two SNESs and I have no SNESs. Not fair!


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 20, 2008)

Marxian said:
			
		

> SNES = arguably the best console ever. An amazing back catalogue and the controller is a masterpiece. I would like a free SNES, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









It's not all good. Clean up on it will have to wait , gamebit broke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , gotta order a new one. Maybe that'll cheer you up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mike83 (Jul 23, 2008)

Was playing Super Mario Kart with a friend the other night.  You've never seen anyone get so annoyed and full of rage as he got playing that.

It was amazing fun though, just as good as it was when we where kids.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have two of it.
one dead ,one alive but goes yellow.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 23, 2008)

Last christmas, when I was at my girlfriends' family, I got one.
They knew I was into Nintendo and retro stuff. So they first gave me a few snes games, and I was like "OMFGZOR". And next, they gave me the actual console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still play on it every day.


----------



## Mike83 (May 30, 2009)

Sorry to bump up my old topic, but I bought this off ebay yesterday for £10




Should be here Monday.

Its not in the best condition (costs like £30 for that, more than I can spend) but its still Zelda.  Sadly the map is ripped and the middle is missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never played Zelda before, so really looking forward to it.

Anyone have a Zelda map hanging around, send it my way?


----------

